
Scientists identify DNA that may contribute to each person's uniqueness - desigooner
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100811085416.htm
======
tocomment
This article sounds really interesting but I got lost in the details when I
started reading it. Why do transposons make us unique? It seems to assume I
would know that. Are they handled specially during recombination?

